# Bed



## Tclem (Aug 7, 2015)

I have no idea what I'm doing. I built a club house when I was a kid. I'm a stupid electrician. Actually I did work building houses for a while and during the summers since dad was a carpenter but I didn't get the wood fever until a couple of years ago. So the wife went and bought a Walmart special toddler bed but Paxton jumped on it ( 19 mo this old ) and broke it. Man I remember doing a give a way on here when he was born. So I decided to see if I could build one. I ran out of wood and I see some mistakes already that can be corrected on the next bed hmmm hmmmm but anyway here is the start of it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 7


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 7, 2015)

looking good bed tony --- I built one but it looked like the pallet next to yours

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 7, 2015)

Which one is the pallet?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Sprung (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice work, Tony!

(And, you're making me look bad. I've been telling my wife for a few months now that I'm going to get started on our son's new bed any time now!)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 7, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I have no idea what I'm doing. I'm stupid.




Maybe, but a pretty good first-time bedmaker! Nice work, Tony!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 7, 2015)

Looking good Tony! Beds are a thing you can make, that you know will get used. I mad a bed over 20 years ago and have slept on it pretty much every night since.... except when I had to sleep on the couch

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Tony (Aug 7, 2015)

Very nice bed Tony! When my son was about 6, a buddy and I built 3 captain's beds for his 2 boys and mine. They weren't anywhere near as nice as yours, but mine lasted until this past summer. (He's 20 now). Great job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 7, 2015)

might


barry richardson said:


> Looking good Tony! Beds are a thing you can make, that you know will get used. I mad a bed over 20 years ago and have slept on it pretty much every night since.... except when I had to sleep on the couch


might be time to make a couch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## brown down (Aug 7, 2015)

for a stupid electrician looks pretty damn good from here nicely done man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2015)

Looks good. Only thing I would do is add more slats. One closer to each side, foot and head.
Other than that I like it...


----------



## Tclem (Aug 7, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good. Only thing I would do is add more slats. One closer to each side, foot and head.
> Other than that I like it...


Ouch. Hope I can get them in there now. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Aug 7, 2015)

I'll add some more pictures as I finish it. The one we bought had a rail on the side to keep him from rolling out but I don't know how I would build that unless I use one solid piece and router it out.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Looking good so far. Keep us posted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 7, 2015)

Looks like a nice job, Tony. Instead of taking it apart to add slats, would it work to spread them apart a bit more and/or cut some thin paneling or plywood to fit below the mattress?
One other thing I'm curious about:


Tclem said:


> Man I remember doing a give a way on here when he was born.


Care to explain this to the authorities?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 7, 2015)

Good looking solid bed ! Stop blaming Paxton for breaking the other one tho

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 7, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'll add some more pictures as I finish it. The one we bought had a rail on the side to keep him from rolling out but I don't know how I would build that unless I use one solid piece and router it out.



Let 'em roll... They're tough to hurt at that age. My daughter must've fallen out of her bed a hundred times, and she's fine(-ish).

Nice looking bed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Aug 7, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Good looking solid bed ! Stop blaming Paxton for breaking the other one tho


Well I like to jump on it also. Lol


----------



## SENC (Aug 8, 2015)

Agree with doc (this is gettimg too frequent), particularly at that height what's he gonna hurt? If momma is really worried, though, you can add some old-style bed rails that just slide under the mattress.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 8, 2015)

Incredible first effort! I've not built a bed, but I've certainly put a few together, and your design looks top-notch. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm waiting on the hardware store to get some more wood like I used so that I can finish the headboard. Paxton hasn't been sleeping well in just his mattress so this may be a finished bed (headed to pen blanks )if I can't get another piece identical to what I used and I'll start over and fix what I did wrong in this one.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Aug 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'm waiting on the hardware store to get some more wood like I used so that I can finish the headboard. Paxton hasn't been sleeping well in just his mattress so this may be a finished bed (headed to pen blanks )if I can't get another piece identical to what I used and I'll start over and fix what I did wrong in this one.
> 
> View attachment 85422



And that, right there, is what it's all about!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 12, 2015)

How'd you get him to stay still for the picture? Benadryl?


----------



## Tclem (Aug 12, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> How'd you get him to stay still for the picture? Benadryl?


He found my wild turkey. Lol. He helped me in the new shop. Wore his little butt out

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

